# , !      EXW

## Woda

,  !   ,               .
, ,      1     41  ?
  6 ,      23 ,       24               .          ,    EXW.
   07 
 ,                 .  ?
         41 ?

----------

> 1     41  ?


      ,  



> EXW.


.




> 41 ?


  ,   +        .

----------


## Woda

> ,  
> .
> 
> 
>   ,   +        .


   ,     08    4...      ...   ?

----------

> ,     08    4


 



> 


   :   " "

----------

*Woda*,     : 



> *23*






> *24*


 23,  ,  23-  ?

   : 



> *6*


 




> ,     *08*    4


 *6* ,    ,     *08* ?
 6  -    ...    , ...

----------


## Woda

> *Woda*,     : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  23,  ,  23-  ?
> 
>    : 
> 
> ...


     ,    24 

    ,     (    ) -   06 ,     - 11 .  ?
    ,      (        )

----------

,  .



> - 11 .  ?


     11 ?
  ,   .

----------


## Woda

> ,  .
> 
>      11 ?
>   ,   .


  ,    ,      6 ,   11    )
        (        ),       ,       (    )?

 ...   ,      ,     ,   ,      ?
        ?

----------

> ,    ,      6


       ,     ,   . 
  ,   .
,  " "    .



> ,       (    )?


 ,    3- ,   " " .

----------


## Woda

> ,     ,   . 
>   ,   .
> ,  " "    .
> 
>  ,    3- ,   " " .


       ?
 ...   ,      ,     ,   ,      ?
        ?

----------

> 


 



> 


    . 
  / ,   ,   .
  ,      .
           .
,    ,      / ,              .
  ,    "" . ( )




> 


  " "       "" ,  .

----------


## Woda

> . 
>   / ,   ,   .
>   ,      .
>            .
> ,    ,      / ,              .
>   ,    "" . ( )
> 
> 
>   " "       "" ,  .


    ...       )))))))))

 19.05   76.09 - 200 
 68.02   19.05 - 150 
   19.05 50        ?

,    20 ....      )

----------

> 19.05 50        ?


=     3-  " "        ().
 .

----------


## Woda

> =     3-  " "        ().
>  .


    !!!!!       !
!

----------

